# Still counting the weeks....



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is so hard to believe that tomorrow will be 5 weeks since we said good night to our sweet Sassy girl. It feels like 6 months since I held her and kissed her precious little face. My heart still hurts so bad and the tears still fill my eyes several times a day. This past week we made our first road trip without her. It was so odd to pack clothes and not pack a suitcase for Sassy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Pat  I'm praying for your heart to heal. In time, I promise it will. 

Lots of hugs and love,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm so sorry. So much sadness lately, with so many losing their beloved Maltese and many who have been sick. I constantly think of Sassy and you. Every time I put on one of the vests you made for us with Sassy as Tyler's SM buddy and each time I look at photos of him in all his cute outfits, I've always thought about you and her but now it's with such melancholy and love. I know how much time, love and effort you put into each creation for Tyler and he wasn't your own so I could only imagine what you did for Sassy. That beautiful girl touched so many of us and there's such a void without her. It reminds me of when I lost my mom. In addition to being her daughter, I was her caregiver when she had her heart condition and when she was gone I kept thinking all day long I had forgotten to do something. It was all the calls to and from her and looking after her needs. Felt like there was a hole in my soul. But in the years since I've filled the hole with the wonderful memories of her. Hope you can do that with Sassy. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- hugs to you and many prayers to heal your heart. This again brought tears to my eyes.:smcry::smcry:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry Pat. I know the heartbreak all too well. Prayers for comfort of all the sweet memories of Sassy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and prayers for your heart to heal...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry & hope you feel better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry your still hurting. I hope you let joy back into your life. Sassy would want you to be happy and to find happiness again. Maybe one day you'll decide to let another pup back into your life. Not to replace Sassy but to let another fur ball heal the hole in your heart. To bring you joy, happiness, and to keep you going. Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Pat, so sorry for your loss. It is so hard when they have leave us. There's never enough time with these little precious babies. I think of Miss Sassy every time I put that pink flowery dress that I bought from you on Addie. Hugs to you sweet lady.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and your sad loss Pat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Pat. Tomorrow will be 6 years since I lost Lily...not counting weeks anymore, now I'm counting years. Hugs...and MiMi sends kisses.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish I could take away your pain, Pat. So many of your friends, including myself, still end up in tears thinking about your beautiful Sassy. It's still a shock to many of us that Sassy is no longer here physically. However, Angel Sassy's loving spirit is with you and Charles.

I still say prayers that you will find comfort and peace with remembering all the wonderful moments Sassy and you shared together. I know ... it's not the same as being able to hold her in your arms. I am so, so sorry. 

Sending you love and hugs, Pat.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat,

I am so sorry - I know how much you loved sassy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::huggingat, I know your hurting, your trip only brought back your great loss, I miss Sassy, I can't even talk about her without crying, she was such a special little girl:wub: there will never be another Sassy. wish I could give you a big hug, spirit to spirit I am hugging you dear friend. I'm praying for you and Charles. I love you:wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Pat, I can relate to your sadness -- especially after walking the same path the same way you did. As you know, I lost little Chardy to heart disease as well. She travelled everywhere with us and we travelled quite often between two residencies. It will be two years in October that she left us and I can remember that empty feeling of not packing her up to go. 

Time does heal, but I know she is here with me in spirit as I can often feel her presence at the oddest times. I find myself smiling all the time remembering the fun things she did and taught me. .... she was the best teacher I ever had!

On that note, after I got McC and Bimmer.... I really became neurotic -- I research and study every single thing that I do for them. I am on what I call a Vital Path with both of them.... and I am so enjoying every minute of watching them thrive. I know someday you will be doing the same and helping someone else get through the sadness--




I finally taught myself how to make a fancy bow.. starch, crystals, the works.. she hated bows... and I am surprised that I was able to have them turn out so nice!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:grouphug: Pat I am so sorry for all the sadness you are feeling. It's so obvious how much you loved your Sassy girl.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pat I am so sorry. It always is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending my thoughts right way to you, Pat! 

I know it's another sad Tuesday for you but I hope, time will heal your pain and grief. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat, 

I'm so sorry for your sadness. I think we've all been there and can relate... but that doesn't make it any easier for any of us. I'm sending hugs and good thoughts your way. 

Debbie


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Yes, at 5 weeks the pain is still fresh and the heart feels raw it hurts so much. There are so many "first times without". Everyone says time heals. I've found that the hurt becomes a mild ache. Some days I don't notice it at all, but other days it's on my mind. It's been over 4 years since I lost my sweet Baci, and 10 months since I Cisco died. They took a piece of my heart with them, but left enough to love again more than I ever thought possible. Gracie and Ella are blessings from God. 

Hugs to you as you continue to mourn Sassy. I always thought she was one of the prettiest fluffs on SM. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's hard to believe it's been that long.. We're keeping you in our hearts...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::crying:Wish I could make you feel better.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

None of us would give up the time with our deceased dogs. The grief of their passing is the price we pay.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Pat --- so sorry about your loss. I don't grieve well and I am so sad for all the losses of recent. Sending you love, hugs and prayers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

